# Walbro LMH_K1 Carb



## houseboater1937 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am looking for a Walbro LMH KI carb or a suitable replacement. It is for a Bolens tractor with a Tecumseh HH160 16HP engine. If any one has either one of these carbs please contact me here or at my email address do[email protected]

Thanks
Doug
houseboater1937


----------

